# Experience with Hardeman Apiaries, GA



## Bradley_Bee

Be happy - because I work off of referrals. 

I had a great first experience with CF Koehen out of Ca this year. I just ordered queens though.


----------



## ga.beeman

not taking sides on this one but alot of guys down here this year where way behind because of the long cool spring that we have had. guys just couldnt get the bees to build up or get queens mated. but I agree with you that they should have contacted you and let you know what the problem was. that is just good business. Most guys down here have already stopped packages and nucs and counted their loses and hope that next year is better. dont get a bad taste in your mouth about the guys down south. some of them do care about the customer and will be glad to get you your bees....David


----------



## The Honey Householder

I had a guy come to me back on 5-21-10 looking for packages because of the same kind of dealing with Hardeman's. This year was a hard year to supply everyone. I supplied as many packages and nucs as I could for the local beekeepers.


----------



## jsharum

bought my package from Simposns bees but the package was labeled as Hardemans in GA...queen went bad laying only drone...i have requeened and now wondering if the queen will take or if im done! Hope it works


----------



## beebopp

This thread is old but I wanted to add that I just received a 3lb package of bees from Hardeman Apiaries in GA and they arrived in perfect condition. I have kept bees for decades and after the bees were hived up yesterday I counted the mortalities left in the ship box and there were only 71 which is the fewest in recent memory. Maybe things were different back in 2010 with Hardeman Apairies but my 2017 experience is that they delivered a perfect package early in the season. I have no idea what previous posts are talking about with Queen /Drones . We all complain when things are not perfect but I would caution that these bee yards are doing their best to deliver healthy bees and we should always speak up when they deliver good bees because, sure as hell, they catch a ton of snitts when there is the slightest problem (and I have experienced major problems over years but I have never experienced any lack of good intentions).


----------

